# Wenig Spieler sucht nette Gilde



## Skill_lettor (17. April 2013)

Hallo Buffed Community,

 da sich die Gilde in der ich zuletzt gespielt habe leider aufgelöst hat, wollte ich auf diesem Wege versuchen eine neue zu finden. 

 Zu mir: 

 Ich bin 30 Jahre Alt und habe zuletzt auf dem Server Ambossa als Hunter gespielt . Da ich Beruflich und durch Familie leider nur wenig Zeit habe die ich für WOW aufbringen kann (meist nur 1 Raidtag die Woche) ist es leider nicht leicht eine neue Raidgilde zu finden. Um das bestmöglich ausnutzen zu können suche ich daher eine Gilde die damit klar kommt und in der ich trotzdem die Möglichkeit habe Raiden zu gehen. Der Raidtag ist mit im Grunde egal. Wenn ich weiß dass ich z.B. Donnerstags Raiden gehen kann, kann ich mich und meine Familie darauf einstellen und mich dafür frei machen. Zeitlich wäre ich in der Woche immer am 19.30Uhr verfügbar. 

 Ich habe früher sehr viel WOW gespielt und bis FL auch aktiv mehrere Tage die Woche geraided. Main char in Cata war Druide und später als ich weniger zeit hatte, bevor ich ein halbes Jahr Pause von WOW gemacht habe, spielte ich eine Schamanin. Habe immer gerne, und ich denke auch recht gut, geheilt und würde das auch wieder tun. Ich wäre bereit auf jedem Server einen neuen Char zu lvln um mich in eine neue Gilde zu etablieren. Fraktion ist auch egal. Bin völlig tolerant ob es Steaks oder Gnome zu essen gibt. 
Wenn also eine Gilde da draußen sein sollte die einen netten und zuverlässigen Spieler gebrauchen kann sagt mir Bescheid. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich wieder eine Gilde finden würde in der ich mich in der wenigen Zeit die ich habe ingame richtig wohl fühle. 

 MFG


----------



## sharthakan (17. April 2013)

Dann würde ich mal salopp sagen:
Sie haben Post


----------



## Never walk alone (18. April 2013)

Hallo wir sind eine kleine und sehr Familiäre Gilde die gerne was zusammen unternimmt und gerade wieder etwas im Aufbau ist, wenn du magst kannst dich gerne uns anschließen, wir befinden uns (Death Jesters) aber auf Eredar auf der Hordenseite, du kannst dir aber auch gerne dort einen Twink erstellen und es dir erst einmal anschauen und dir ein eigenes Bild machen.
MFG Côsmo


----------

